# Third Party Riders



## Lyle (Nov 11, 2015)

W'eve all done it. Picking up a passenger that the ride was requested by someone else for their Friend, Spouse, Parent, Etc. It usually always becomes problematic because the passenger doesn't have any details about driver or can see car on map or when it arrives. Most importantly I remember hearing that if the person who the Uber account is registered to is not in the vehicle There is no Insurance coverage through UBER. I cannot take that chance because if something does happen people can and will sue. Any opinions on this??

_Lyle_


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lyle said:


> W'eve all done it. Picking up a passenger that the ride was requested by someone else for their Friend, Spouse, Parent, Etc. It usually always becomes problematic because the passenger doesn't have any details about driver or can see car on map or when it arrives. Most importantly I remember hearing that if the person who the Uber account is registered to is not in the vehicle There is no Insurance coverage through UBER. I cannot take that chance because if something does happen people can and will sue. Any opinions on this??
> 
> _Lyle_


I always bring them.
Usually,the Puker isn't the account holder either !


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Lyle said:


> W'eve all done it. Picking up a passenger that the ride was requested by someone else for their Friend, Spouse, Parent, Etc. It usually always becomes problematic because the passenger doesn't have any details about driver or can see car on map or when it arrives. Most importantly I remember hearing that if the person who the Uber account is registered to is not in the vehicle There is no Insurance coverage through UBER. I cannot take that chance because if something does happen people can and will sue. Any opinions on this??
> 
> _Lyle_


Uber covers pax regardless of who is paying the fare.


----------



## Lyle (Nov 11, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Uber covers pax regardless of who is paying the fare.


Would seem of a convenient way for Uber to get out of covering any loss. The whole uber insurance thing remains a mystery to me as to what is covered and when.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Lyle said:


> Would seem of a convenient way for Uber to get out of covering any loss. The whole uber insurance thing remains a mystery to me as to what is covered and when.


If I didn't understand my risks and coverage I wouldn't be driving for hire.


----------



## Lyle (Nov 11, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Uber covers pax regardless of who is paying the fare.


Can anyone else verify this statement that Uber covers a trip regardless of who's paying the fare. I remember hearing otherwise.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> If I didn't understand my risks and coverage I wouldn't be driving for hire.


Strange, because i still have unawnsered questions about the coverage.

What happens if i get hit and run out 30 seconds after dropping off a passenger and my app is still on?

Or if something happens from the time i get canceled until the time that i park and or turn off my cell phone?

(if i don't have ride share coverage for period 1)


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Strange, because i still have unawnsered questions about the coverage.
> 
> What happens if i get hit and run out 30 seconds after dropping off a passenger and my app is still on?
> 
> ...


You just reinforced the point I was making- make sure you do understand your risks and coverage. Get your questions answered, by a lawyer if necessary, as you may be risking a lot. Read the certificate of insurance Uber has posted for your state, read your own policy for coverage/exclusions, and get a rideshare policy or endorsement. Understand what the limits are for all coverage, Uber's and yours.
Personally, the returns aren't even close to being worth the risk, but that's just me.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Lyle said:


> Can anyone else verify this statement that Uber covers a trip regardless of who's paying the fare. I remember hearing otherwise.


Uber allows 3rd party rides and you are insured the same.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Strange, because i still have unawnsered questions about the coverage.
> 
> What happens if i get hit and run out 30 seconds after dropping off a passenger and my app is still on?
> 
> ...


Technically in those scenarios you are screwed. You need to have a TNC policy, policy rider, or be confident your policy allows TNC.

The safest bet is when you swipe end ride, swipe offline and move to your waiting spot.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

If you don't feel comfortable picking up a 3rd party rider, don't do it. 

Personally I use my best judgement and common sense on deciding whether to start the trip. I gauge the person by their body language and demeanor. If I get a bad vibe, I just cancel and report the reason to uber. 

Most of the time the account holder calls or texts me in advance to let me know that I'm picking up a friend, relative, etc which I find respectful and considerate. 

So far I've never had a problem with doing those trips. In fact, a big part of my business is driving HS kids home. I live near a HS so I always go online about 3pm so I can get these quality fares. Usually the reason parents are having uber transport their kids home is because they live out of district or they stay later for after-school activities. 

Which means fares that are usually over 8 miles. I get a lot of the same kids over and over again too. I do have a dash cam running for my protection.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Reversoul said:


> If you don't feel comfortable picking up a 3rd party rider, don't do it.
> 
> Personally I use my best judgement and common sense on deciding whether to start the trip. I gauge the person by their body language and demeanor. If I get a bad vibe, I just cancel and report the reason to uber.
> 
> ...


Insurance issues (which the OP was asking about) aside, you do realize that you are in violation of your agreement with Uber if you are transporting unaccompanied pax under the age of 18, right?


----------



## UberNWATL (Jun 24, 2016)

I have been scheduling rides for my elderly father in another state for several months now even know I knew it wasn't something Uber condoned. He doesn't have a Cell phone, can't drive and refuses to use a cell phone, even if I got it for him. So far no issues with the drivers.

Well this morning I went to setup the ride as usual and on the Uber rider app it asked me if this was for me or someone else. When I selected someone else it asked for access to my address book or to type in the name and phone number of the person I was giving a ride too. Since he had no cell phone I just entered my own. I then requested a ride and I get a text from Uber saying that I had just sent a driver too them and they would be there shortly.

I a perfect world he would have gotten this text and any other communication from the driver if needed, including the "your driver is almost there or has arrived" along with a description of the vehicle. 

So it looks like the rules have changed. I like this because now the driver sees his name as the pickup and not mine which can cause some confusion.


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Uber covers pax regardless of who is paying the fare.


Not if there under 18


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Telsa34 said:


> Not if there under 18


It doesn't matter who is paying the fare- Uber is liable for any injuries to pax, (or anyone else involved) regardless of their ages, if Uber's driver is at found to be at fault in an accident. Can you really believe a judge or jury would let Uber off the financial hook, just because they have a policy stating you're not supposed to take unaccompanied minors?


----------

